# Binos



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I admit it --my wife is a bird watcher, been thinking about getting her some good binos, been discussed here before, I want to hear from the big boys, The Ridges, the Elks, the sane of mind, the perfectionist, you guys know who you are.. Thanks.:hippie:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You didn't give us a price range. :rotfl:

Would she like to use them freehand or off of a tripod? 

Freehand I don't think that I would go above a 10x42, but with a tripod I would look at the 15x56. 

For brands, start with the Swarovski's, Leica, Zeiss, Athlon, Vortex, and Mavens. There are a lot of others out there but I personally think those are the top ones. 

I have some 10x42 Swarovski EL's that I use for everything. On a couple of outfitted hunts I have been on the guide used Swaro's and Leca's. I have never felt let down no matter what I was looking at.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Critter said:


> You didn't give us a price range. :rotfl:
> 
> Would she like to use them freehand or off of a tripod?
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

while i'm not in such high regard as the aforementioned, i'd suggest looking at maven and tract.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm certainly not an expert. But I chose Vortex Razors 12X50 rather than Swaro 10X42 and have been extremely pleased. Have used both extensively.

I have found the 12X about the limit for hand held. A tripod makes a big difference if you really need to get the detail.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Critter said:


> You didn't give us a price range. :rotfl:
> 
> Would she like to use them freehand or off of a tripod?
> 
> ...


 heck Critter ,for my wife , didn't think price was an object, also freehand probably as she would keep knocking the tripod over.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

An adjustable walking stick can help a lot on the fly.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

What type of bird watching does she mainly do?
Mainly under 100 yards or a lot more long distances?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

ridgetop said:


> What type of bird watching does she mainly do?
> Mainly under 100 yards or a lot more long distances?


 under 100 yards mostly, sometimes more bt ya 100 yards probably max


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Price is going to significantly limit your search criteria. 

Swarovski will cost you one arm, one leg and possibly a lien on other body parts.

Vortex has a huge following but I also see more Vortex binos and spotters listed for sale used than any other brand.

Leica is likely right there with Swaro.

Leupold hasn't been mentioned yet here but I personally have never been let down by a Leupold product.

I'm currently shopping for binos in the $500 max price range and am leaning towards the Leupold bx-4, Maven C1 or Vortex Viper HD. I have not yet tried any of them out side by side but plan to go with a 10x42 configuration for my needs.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

KineKilla said:


> Vortex has a huge following but I also see more Vortex binos and spotters listed for sale used than any other brand.


Thats what I would recommend, a pair of used Vortex. You wont really loose anything if they dont work out, but if they work fine for her, you arent out as much money as Swaros.

I will say... high end 10x42 Swaro's are unbelievable. I was talking with some hunters I ran into deer hunting and he could put antlers on a buck I couldnt. I asked if I could look through his, the difference was amazing.

It wasnt so amazing however i bought a a pair for myself. I'm happy with the puesdo limitation of my Nikons... if I ever win the lottery though, replacing all my optics is on my short list 

-DallanC


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Sig Sauer is producing some pretty good optics these days.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a CAbelas spotter made by Athlon that is quite a bit less money than the actual athlon model that is rated way better than the Vortex RAzor. I also have Cabelas Euros binos that are made by meopta also at a much better price than Meopta sells them for with the only difference allegedly being the label on them. Point being, I think Cabela's higher end stuff is pretty good stuff at a really good value better than vortex, but nowhere near the price tag of the German stuff, its all about value for me. 
On the power I love the 12x and they are perfectly steady for me, but you really need to have her try them to see. The fit is important too to ensure that they are comfortable and not too heavy to hold comfortably for extended periods. I think it would be good to spend a little time looking through them outside near dusk to really see the difference in a $200 Nikon Monarch and the $1,200+ models. Be sure to get a good harness as that makes them much more comfortable to wear also. Sales have got to be popping up soon with stimulus money out and sales through the floor for all these retailers.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's my personal opinion .02 which isn't worth a nickel anyway. 

I haven't been the optics buyer but I sat next to them and worked with them shoulder to shoulder with them. Been great friends with a Leica rep for a long time, and dealth with a lot of folks in the industry.

Vortex makes a decent optic. The actual glass isn't as high quality as others. They have done a great job marketing and done a great job with customer service and warranty. So, you're paying for the warranty. Their margins were better than other high end stuff, which is why they could afford the marketing and warranty. They are good, and propose a good value, some would argue great value. I bought my dad a pair for casual stuff like football, rides up the canyon, etc. They work for him perfectly. 

There is some wonderful glass out there. As mentioned, Swaro, Leica, and other european glass is really good. Like Really good. I've got a pair of Cabela's Euros. I absolutely love them. 

Japanese glass from Nikon is also a very good product. Many Cabela's binos are sourced with Japanese glass (not made by Nikon). 

Chinese glass is pretty good these days, it's true. 

If it's for your wife and she's not particular, or conditions don't require high end optics where light gathering and clarity in low light conditions are needed, then I think you'd be fine.

Cabela's Euro are phenominal. Meopta makes great glass and are a good company. Swaros are for real, but you pay for them. 

Nikon, Vortex, Leupold (have a Leopold scope for my 6.5 and it is super sharp) for lower end and frankly Cabela's for high end (on a value scale). Swaros are great, but comparitively Cabela's are within spitting distance. Tried most of them to play with. 

Leupold if you want to support american made. but really, you'll have a hard time going wrong. 
Just don't spend $20 and expect $600 performance. That's where things go south.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One thing on Cabela's glass or whatever else you purchase from them, be wary of the warranty that they place on the items. Their lifetime no questions asked warranty is gone. 

Take that for what it is worth.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Critter said:


> One thing on Cabela's glass or whatever else you purchase from them, be wary of the warranty that they place on the items. Their lifetime no questions asked warranty is gone.
> 
> Take that for what it is worth.


Unfortunately, you're correct. Made me sad. Always stand by your product.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Good advice has been given so far.

Here's some good reading material about different things to look for.
https://binoexpert.com/binoculars-b...MImbiNz-766AIV1AiICR247AEAEAMYASAAEgKEovD_BwE

IMO, binos are a lot like cars. You have some very nice high end stuff that is great if you have the money but there's plenty of options that you can get and still enjoy the ride or view.

Here's a couple brands that are lesser known but have great reviews.

Vanguard Endeavor ED

hawke frontier ED

My next bino purchase will probably be the Vanguard Endeavor ED 8×42.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

caddis8 said:


> Leupold if you want to support american made. but really, you'll have a hard time going wrong.
> Just don't spend $20 and expect $600 performance. That's where things go south.


American made only happens in their upper end optics. even leupold has Chinese made glass.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I have three pair I use quite often depending on the conditions and where I hunt. I have the Vortex Diamondback. They are good for the price point. I also have the Viper HD's and they are great. But the ones I tend to use the most are my Nikon Monarch HG, they work better when I have my glasses on and that was a big reason I bought them. And they are as clear as any others that I was looking at when I bought them.


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

Zeiss 10x56 Night Owl was a "cost is no object" from the inception of this product
This is what she needs without a doubt,

The Zeiss 10x56 Night Owl was a "cost is no object" roof prism. and were made in limited quantities.

We have 3 pair of these and they still travel the world hunting with us.

When they come up for sale now and then, most are from former retired bird watchers or gray light hunters


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Swarovski.


----------



## 2blade (Mar 26, 2018)

Swarovski EL, then SLC, then Zeiss Conquest. Go with an 8x42 so she can hand hold em.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Appreciate the comments guys, thanks


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I can't bring myself to pulling the trigger on Swaros or anything else in that price range (although I know the quality of those optics are next to none). I've looked at quite a few binos and for me personally, I keep coming back to Leupold. I've had great luck with them in the past and when I buy another pair here shortly I will buy another pair (Leupold BX-4 Pro Guide HD 10x50mm). They are about $600. Some of it may be brand loyalty, but they also seem to fit my budget and perform accordingly. Leupolds warranty has always been excellent as well.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I have owned the Swaro SLC 10X42 but sold them a few months back. Not because I didn't like them. They were amazing!

My eye sight is such that I can take a decent pair of optics like the Viper 12x50 HDs that I picked up in place of them and still see quite clearly. I use those on a tripod as well as free hand. Once I glass what I am looking for I put my Swaro ATS on it.

I can tell you there is a difference between those two glasses. I've glassed things in very low light situations that you couldn't see with the naked eye with the SLCs. 

I sold, and got the Outdoorsman Panhead, Outdoorsman bino adapter, the Viper 12x50 HDs, another EXO bag, and some other stuff. I don't yet regret my decision. But time will tell.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Critter said:


> You didn't give us a price range. :rotfl:
> 
> Would she like to use them freehand or off of a tripod?
> 
> ...


Put me in Critters camp on this one, +1


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I spent much of last year comparing binoculars in preparation for making my first big optic purchase over $1k. After looking through a bunch, I narrowed it down to Swarovski and Leica. In my opinion and to my eyes I found that the Swaro's seem a little bit more clear from edge to edge while the Leica's seemed a bit brighter with better contrast in the middle of the view. I think that the Swaro's are a bit better for scanning large areas looking for animals. I think the Leica's would be a bit better for bird watching as you primarily use the middle of the FOV. Either way, you really can't go wrong. I ended up with a pair of Leica Ultravid 10X50's. They are at least double the quality of anything else I have ever owned including the best Leupolds and Vortex. -------SS


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> I ended up with a pair of Leica Ultravid 10X50's. They are at least double the quality of anything else I have ever owned including the best Leupolds and Vortex. -------SS


I know the feeling, that is how I felt with my upgrade from MOnarchs to Euros, so I dont want to test the higher end units afraid I may have to oblige again. I just cant justify the expense. Fellar like yourself with so many nice toys I am surprised that your virginity lasted so long. Neighbor let me use his Euros at night and I was amazed I could actually see stuff in pure darkness like 50' away, I was sold right then.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

These are a solid buy for the money-
https://cameralandny.com/shop/brand...420d-0138-8dbc-00163ecd2826?variation=2160629
https://cameralandny.com/shop/brand...420d-0138-8203-00163e90e196?variation=2160626
I like 8x, but the 10x a great too. Just personal preference.

Or you can buy a used pair of higher end binos and their value does not decrease. Of course, it shouldn't be a hardship to spend the money. Buying a pair of used binos for $1100 that will be worth $1100+ in the future or buy a pair of $600 binos that are worth $400 in the future. Or buy the binos above and they will hold their value within $50.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you don't mind buying used this site has some great deals on Swaro's and others.

http://www.texasbinoman.com/


----------

